# Vermin Supreme: Free Ponies For Everyone



## CannotWait (Jan 7, 2012)

I think this man stands for the good of America. The viewpoints expressed in this video are invigorating and agreeable.

[video=youtube;4d_FvgQ1csE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=4d_FvgQ1csE[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

I love how the camera was zoomed out to get that hat in shot.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 7, 2012)

Heh heh heh that was hilarious.

"Do you still stand by your pledge in 2008 to provide a pony for every American?"
"Yes I do sir, free ponies for all Americans"


----------

